# وجدنا خريطة جديد للسودان وتحديدا الخرطوم



## awdkambal (3 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله وجدنا خرطة للخرطوم وتحتاج شوية معالجة لتشغيلها علي القارمن وباقي الاجهزة الرجاء الاجتهاد معنا


----------



## الطاهرعثمان (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..... الفكر جميله ... لاك الاجتها في ... حدد


----------



## عبدو99 (3 يونيو 2009)

ما عندك اى مشكلة احكى ونحن نعالج معاك


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدرى وتسهل بها امرى
وتيسر بها عسرى وتقضى بها وطرى وتفغر بها وزرى
وترفع بها ذكرى وتدفع بها ضرى وتجبر بها كسرى 
وتغنى بها فقرى وتطيل بها عمرى وتنور بها قبرى 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم​


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا ما ننتظره منك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (11 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك هيا الى الامام ونحن معكم


----------



## قاسم مبشر (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بس وين الخريطة مر شهر ونص


----------



## mohamedsamy (2 مارس 2010)

فين الخريطة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (4 مارس 2010)

انا ابحث عنها


----------



## alfaki (19 مارس 2010)

ليك أكون شاكر


----------



## هبة عبد القادر (15 يوليو 2010)

*خريطة السودان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا ابحث عن خريطة توضيحية للطرق الحديثة في السودان . 
اي الطرق الرئيسية التي تربط الخرطوم بمدن السودان . 
وأيضاً خريطة توضيحية بمسمياتها أن وجدت (أي أسم الشارع) لمدينة الخرطوم . 

ولكم فايق الشكر والتقدير 


التوقيع أم لدن


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يوليو 2010)

تجدني هذه الخريطة في هيئة القومية للطرق
شارع الغابة جنوب نفق جامعة السودان


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

فين الخريطه


----------



## adel104 (23 يوليو 2010)

في مكتب أراضي كرري - أمدرمان رأيت خارطة للخرطوم , قامت بإنتاجها إحدي الشركات (نسيت إسمها) من الصور الجوية التي تمت معالجتها لإنتاج الخارطة. و كانت شاملة لكل الخرطوم بما في ذلك الطرق و الأحياء , غير أني لاحظت بأن هناك قصورو أخطاء من الشركة لآن بعض الأحياء (مثل الأزهري) لم نظهر بتقسيماتها كمربعات بل تم دمج مربعات مع أخرى و كان من السهل على الشركة معرفة حدود المربعات من اللجان الشعبية مثلاً لأن الطرق لم تسفلت كلها إلى الآن . 
أرجو من الأخ مدنا بالخرطة المعلن عنها في أقرب فرصة , و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مستر ممادو (24 يوليو 2010)

مطعم ايفوري علي شارع النيل أنتج خريطه كامله شامله لولايه الخرطوم ترويجا ودعايه للمطعم وقد اطلعت علي الخريطه وتقريبا صحيحه ...أسأل ربي التوفيق لأستطيع رفهها علي المنتدى باذن الله


----------



## awdkambal (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بأمانة انا كنت مشغول شوية بعيد عن الموضوع لكن الخريطة اشتغلت تمام علي كافة انواع القارمن (276، 60c، 205، 310) كلو تمام لكن اتضح ان الخريطة لشركة وعملنا معاهم اتفاق ورسلو لينا مانحتاجه لكن للاسف لازم تكون بسعر رمزي وللمحتاجين دا (email:[email protected] (00249912391539)


----------



## عادل تاج السر (27 ديسمبر 2010)

وجدت خريطة للخرطوم وين دي وجدتها


----------



## ياسرعبدو (18 أغسطس 2011)

اي خريطة للسودان يجب ان تكون صادره من الهيئه العامه للمساحه السودانية فهي الوحيده المسئوله بانتاج الخرائط في السودان واي خريطة صادره من اي جهة اخري لا تعتمد ولا يعول عليها فهي غير قانونيه وهذا هو رابط موقع الهئيه الالكتروني لمن يرغب
www.snsa .gov.sd


----------

